# Duda sobre linea de entrada



## ehecatl1138 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola que tal!!

Soy nuevo en esto de la grabacion en computadora, asi que tengo una pregunta que quiza suena tonta. La entrada de linea de una PC es monoaural o estereo?, se que debo comprar una tarjeta de captura para hacer mis cosas, pero en lo que reuno el dinero esto me sacaria del apuro


----------



## Apollo (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola ehecatl1138:

Normalmente todas las entradas de "Line in" de la PC son stereo, claro, también depende de la calidad de la tarjeta.

Las únicas que por lo regular son mono, son las de Microfono, las entradas stereo para micrófono solo las tienen las tarjetas especiales para captura de audio y/o video.

Saludos


----------

